# new aquisitions



## Lycaste53 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday we went to Deggendorf, a little town about 140km north-east of Munich. There was an exhibition of orchids, most of them hybrids. After that we visited Orchideen- Kopf, who cultivates botanical orchids, the greenhouse has about 1000sqm. What I bougt:

Maxillaria jamboensis











Maxillaria procurrens in buds










Maxillaria sophronitis










Maxillaria variabilis ´yellow´










Vanda tessellata










Phragmipedium bessae flavum









I was quite happy, to get this one in flowers, as I just have two flavum which have red flowers.
Best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Great purchases, Gina! I love your collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2012)

Lycaste53 said:


> I was quite happy, to get this one in flowers, as I just have two flavum which have red flowers.
> Best regards, Gina


Bad news. Those 2 are not flavum! oke: Good acqisitions.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, a lot of maxillarias, and a Great vanda!!!! And cool besseae!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice additions Gina!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 24, 2012)

cool Maxillaria!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 24, 2012)

I love those mini maxillaria!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool additions!! I love the Maxillaria!!!


----------

